# Question for you hunters or target shooters



## Wilkie (Aug 13, 2009)

I went to "Guns and Fishing" yesterday, a local gun store here which happens to be the "only" place to buy ammo now.  Big 5 Sporting Goods and Walmart have empty shelves.  Ammo for my 30-06 is varying in price from about *50 dollars to 80 dollars* depending on the brand and grains, etc.  What the heck is going on here?  Everyone I've talked to about it is blaming it on B.O. (the pres. not that stench, although there is a relation but I won't get into that here).  Are ammo prices like that everywhere now or is it just here in California?  A friend of mine re-loads and he said he can't even get primers anywhere.  Not even on-line.  Seems to me they are trying a different tactic for gun control.


----------



## woody (Aug 13, 2009)

Luckily I hoarded lots of 30-30 ammo for my hunting rifle before the Obama administration took office.
 It seems there was a rush for ammo before he took office and maybe there is a shortage now.
 You can go to Walmart and special order ammo if you want.
 Prices aren't as bad here in New Hampshire as the state is hunter friendly, that is until the people from Mass. start to change things.
 You can't even deer hunt with a rifle in Mass.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2009)

Prices went up here too but are comming down a little. The best bet is to get ammo at a gun show. Best place to by a weapon too. What kind of 3006 you have there Wilke.

 My brother has one of the new BARs that is 3006. They have them in smaller cal too.


----------



## athometoo (Aug 13, 2009)

ALL THE PRICES HERE IN TEXAS HAVE TRIPLED . YOU HAVE TO BE AT THE SPORTS STORE WHEN IT OPENS 9AM M-W-F  , OR YOU WILL NOT GET ANY . I ALSO RELOAD AND HAVE OVER THE YEARS ACCUMULATED MANY ROUNDS OF VARIOUS SIZES . STILL WHEN YOU SIGHT YOUR SCOPE IN WITH A SPECIFIC BULLET , YOU WANT TO STAY WITH IT . EVEN DIFFERENT BRANDS SAME SPECS CAN THROW YOUR SIGHT OFF . ( DIFFERENT POWDER AND BURN RATE . ) THE 7.62 X 39 STEEEL CORE A YEAR AGO WERE 1.00 A SHOT NOW THERE ALMOST NON EXISTANT . LUCKILY I FOUND A FEW HUNDRED AT THE SAME PRICE AS REGULAR SHOTS $ 5 A BOX  . ALWAYS WHEN YA GET A CHANCE BUY BUY THEM BY THE CASE OR GROSS YA GE A BETTER DEAL . GUN SHOWS HAVE A FEW DEALS IF YA WANNA BUY THEM BY THE CASE (500 ROUNDS OR MORE) WALMART DOES NOT CARRY AMMO ANYMORE AROUND HERE EXCEPT SHOTGUN AND 22S . I TRIED TO HAND LOAD 1000 ROUNDS OF EVERY CALIBER I OWN JUST IN CASE  . NOW THE RELOADER IS PUT FOR THE FUTURE .    GOOD LUCK AND STOCK UP[ NOW PRICES WILL CONTINUE TO RISE}          SAM      P.S    WARREN I GAVE MY WIFE A    BLR 308 TO HUNT WITH SHORT STOCK LIGHT WEIGHT . SHE LOVES IT


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 13, 2009)

I always heard that price gouging was ilegal.  Isn't that what this is?  The NRA doesn't seem to have the pull it used to.  I don't see how B.O. can do that, I'm pretty sure congress didn't agree to that, or did they?  What is happening to this country???


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 13, 2009)

I hear guns are passe, the Atlatl is the new vogue...
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlatl


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2009)

50 bucks for a box of 06s thats nutz.I hope your not in a revolution up there that would run into some big bucks! [8D]

 Here they are 25 bucks for Remington 170 G My shells last a long time.you only need 1 per deer [] If your siting in or shooting targets that could be $$$$$$  up in your neck of the woods.


----------



## glass man (Aug 13, 2009)

IF PRICE GOUGING MEANT ANY THING THEN GAS WOULD HAVE GONE DOWN ALONG WITH THE COST OF A BARRELL OF OIL. I HAVE HEARD RIGHT WING MILITAS ARE OR THE RISE. SUPPLY AND DEMAND,SUPPLY AND DEMAND! HUP,HUP,HUP! COURSE WE DO STILL HAVE A COUPLE OF LITTLE WARS GOING ON. I WOULD GUESS THAT WOULD KEEP AMMO MAKERS BUSY,BUT I BELIEVE WITH ALL MY HEART THERE WILL ALWAYS BE PLENTY LEFT FOR THE FATHER LAND! I HAVE ENOUGH SHOTGUN SHELLS LEFT FROM MY DAD'S DEATH TO LAST ME A GOOD WHILE IN CASE OF HOUSE INVASION BY PIGMYS FROM ACROSS THE SEAS! SURE THERE WILL BE ENOUGH FOR FOLKS WANTING TO GO SHOOTHING WHATEVER OR WHOEVER AT RANDOM. DON'T WORRY BE HAPPY! LIKE JOHNNY LENNON SAID OH SO MANY YEARS AGO"HAPPINESS IS A WARM GUN BABY"! YEYAH!! [] JAMIE


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 50 bucks for a box of 06s thats nutz.I hope your not in a revolution up there that would run into some big bucks! [8D]
> 
> Here they are 25 bucks for Remington 170 G My shells last a long time.you only need 1 per deer [] If your siting in or shooting targets that could be $$$$$$  up in your neck of the woods.


Yep, 1 is usually all it takes.  Last year it took two, the deer was moving and I hit him right below his spine, had to take a second shot to bring him down  I usuall shoot 2 or 3 shots opening day to make sure my scope hasn't moved.    
 I'm used to paying 20 bucks a box so 25 wouldn't bother me one bit, 50 is excessive and 80 is just nutz.


----------



## glass man (Aug 13, 2009)

SPEAKING OF HOME INVASION [WELL I WAS TALKING BOUT THEM PIGMYS THAT ARE COMEING ACROSS THE SEA AND INVADING HOMES,GLEN BECK TOLD ALL ABOUT IT!!!] HAVE YALL NOTICED ON THESE COMMERCIALS FOR  HOME PROTECTION SYSTEMS IT SHOWS SOME BODY BREAKING THE DOOR IN ,HEARS THE ALARM RUNS AWAY AS THE PHONE RINGS AND THE VOICE ON THE OTHER ENDS ASKS "ARE YOU ALRIGHT"?,THE PERSON SAYS NO SOMEBODY HAS JUST BROKEN IN" AND THE VOICE ASURRES AND SOOTHES THE PERSON WITH "WE WILL GET HELP RIGHT ON THE WAY". THE PERSON IS SO RELIVED AND SAYS "OH THANK YOU"! DO I EVEN NEED TO SAY WHAT IS SCREWED UP ABOUT THIS PICTURE?[][] JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> ummmm the robber would have enough time to ransack the house, make a sandwich, and throw mom and the kids in the trunk before the guy on the other end of the line even hung up?


 

 That is why I have a Mossberg pump under the kitchen table,a 44 S&W with a 10" tube in the living room,and a cut off scatter gun next to my bed. 
   Come on in have a snack!!![]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

When I was growing up, we had a well known alarm system.  Locked myself out late one night and went to see if I could open the window.  I triggered the alarm, ended up running to a relative's house to get a spare key and the alarm company called them about five hours later to "see if everything was okay".
 Alarms can be good if you know how to use them.  Someone tried to break in a few years ago, late at night, nice neighborhood, while my Mom and I were sleeping.  The 911 guy was a total ass, but he did suggest us tripping the alarm by opening a window to scare off the guy.  He was crazy, so it didn't work, but at least it alerted the neighbors (who were away on vacation), and made us feel like we were doing something.  I never felt so scared before!  I thought, no way can this guy get in the house.  It wasn't until I saw how upset my Mom was about me being there that I started to get a little upset.
 The next day, I went out and bought a shotgun.


----------



## glass man (Aug 13, 2009)

YEP LAURA EVEN THE BEST OF US HAVE A LITTLE "SHOT GUN" IN US! AS A CHRISTIAN, I SHOULD HAVE THE FAITH AND LOVE TO TURN THE OTHER CHEEK REGARDLESS, AS THE EARLY CHRISTIANS DID AS THEY WERE THROWN TO THE LIONS!!,BUT AS A HUMAN I PRAY THE PART OF THE LORD'S PRAYER 'DELIVER US FROM EVIL" A LOT! LORD IN HEAVEN KNOWS I PRAY I NEVER HAVE TO USE MY SHOTGUN! IF IT WAS JUST ME ,WELL MAYBE, BUT WITH MY NINA IN DANGER ,GOD HAVE MERCY ON ME I WILL SHOOT! WHAT A TERRIBLE WORLD AND AT THE SAME TIME A GREAT PLACE. I STILL BELIEVE ALL YOU NEED IS LOVE, BUT SADLY A PUMP SHOT GUN AS BACK UP IS NEEDED! Y'ALL PRAY FOR ME I AM WEAK IN MY FAITH! IT IS HARD TO LOVE YOUR ENEMIES AND BLOW THEM AWAY WITH A GUN AT THE SAME TIME. THE 1ST CHRISTIANS DID NOT FIGHT BACK AT ALL! WHAT FAITH! LORD HELP ME. PETER CUT OFF A GUY'S EAR WHEN JESUS WAS BEING TAKEN AWAY. JESUS PUT IT BACK ON .VIOLENCE IS A AWFUL THING! JESUS COULDA CALLED ON LEGIONS OF ANGELS (LEGION=1000) ONE ANGEL ONCE KILLED 186,000 PEOPLE GOING AGAINST ISRAEL ,SO DO THE MATH. JESUS ENDURED IT CAUSE HE LOVES US AND IT WAS THE ONLY WAY WE COULD BE REDEEMED! HE HAD A CHOICE, JUST AS WE DO TO ACCEPT HIM,OR NOT. HE NEVER HAD TO COME HERE.  HE DID NOT HAVE TO PUT UP WITH THE  HOLY PEOPLE,WHO WERE NOT GODLY AT ALL,BUT WERE THE ONES THAT HAD HIM CRUCIFIED CAUSE HE WAS INTERFERING IN THEIR HOLY MONEY, POWER MAKING WAYS. AS THE SON OF GOD HE WAS BEATEN, HUMILIATED, FORCED TO WEAR A CROWN OF THORNS, STABBED IN THE SIDE WITH A SPEAR, MOCKED 'SAYING IF YOU ARE THE SON OF GOD COME DOWN FROM THERE! HE WAS THIRSTY AND GIVEN VINEGAR ON A SPONGE! HE WAS WHIPPED WITH A "CAT O NINE TAILS 39 LASHES. a CAT O NINE TAILS WAS LIKE FISH HOOKS THAT DUG INTO THE SKIN EACH TIME THEY HIT TAKING FLESH  EACH TIME. CHRIST IS NOT JUST TALKED ABOUT IN THE BIBLE, BUT FROM HISTORIANS AT THE TIME THAT WERE NOT CHRISTIANS, JOSEPHUS AND PLINEY TO NAME A COUPLE OF EXAMPLES. WELL THIS IS MY SERMON TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT! AS PILOT ASKED SO LONG AGO,"WHAT WILL YOU DO WITH THIS MAN NAMED JESUS?


----------



## ktbi (Aug 13, 2009)

Say hello to my little friend!!!!!

 Ron


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 13, 2009)

Sweet 16 Winchester pump, 20 guage J.Stevens/Springfield double barrel, Sawed off Sears/Kassner imports 12 gauge single barrel throwaway. (and the trusty 22 behind the door to the backporch for whatever)                                                                         J.B.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 13, 2009)

1 Large Bag of Frags[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]-----Fire in the hole[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Sweet 16 Winchester pump, 20 guage J.Stevens/Springfield double barrel, Sawed off Sears/Kassner imports 12 gauge single barrel throwaway. (and the trusty 22 behind the door to the backporch for whatever)                                                                         J.B.


 
 And one in the bedroom.  i think a handgun would be easier for me, and since we don't have kids or any kids that visit the house, it would be safe.  When I bought my shotgun, they said it was better for safety because it's easier to aim.
 For bears, that's whatever!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

I always wanted to shoot a Desert Eagle, but everytime we went shooting, it was being repaired or something (they had guns there you could pick to shoot).


----------



## glass man (Aug 13, 2009)

DAMN I GUESS TERRORISM WINS! LIKE IN AN OLD TWILIGHT ZONE EPISODE WE WILL GET SO PARANOID WE WILL KILL EACH OTHER.ALL I KNOW IS "STRONGER IS HE THAT IS IN  YOU THEN HIM THAT IS IN THE WORLD.NOW I AM ONLY ASKING HERE! NO GUN CONTROL IS THE WAY TO GO? I AM TALKING AKS,UZIS,AUTOMATIC WEAPONS. RAISED HERE IN THE SOUTH I WAS RAISED AROUND GUNS! I FIRST WENT HUNTING WITH DAD AT 8 YEARS OLD AND WITH A SHOTGUN.NO ANTI HUNTING HERE! WHY ARE WE SUCH A VIOLENT NATION? MORE PEOPLE IN JAIL THEN ANY OTHER COUNTRY IN THE WORLD,IN CANADA DOORS CAN BE LEFT UNLOCKED,BUT HERE? I LOVE AMERICA!!!! MY ROOTS GO WAY BACK IN THIS COUNTRY! THIS COUNTRY IS ABOUT WHAT IS ON YOUR MIND AND NO "WELL YOU DON'T GO ALONG WITH WHAT MOST SAY YOU GET BEAT,JAILED,ETC. THAT SEPERATES US FROM NAZI GERMANY,OLD RUSSIA,DICTATORSHIPS ETC. NO LOCK STEP FOR US CAUSE WE ARE FREE TO DISAGREE WITH ONE OR ALL,BUT STAY CIVILIZED ENOUGH TO LISTEN AND SAY WELL I DISAGREE,BUT WHATEVER! THAT IS AMERICA TO ME!!!!! BUT SOME THING IS SICK IN THE USA. TOO MUCH FIGHTING WITH REAL MEANESS AND EVEN VIOLENCE! PEOPLE KEEP SAYING "I WANT MY AMERICA BACK" DAMN I DO TOO. AN AMERICA THAT CAN TALK ABOUT JESUS OR NOT AND NO FIGHTS BREAK OUT CAUSE OF IT! AN AMERICA THAT TAKES CARE OF ITS OWN.POOR,HURT,ELDERLY. THE ELDERLY WAS ONCE GIVEN THE UPMOST RESPECT. NO MORE! FAMILY! THAT WAS MY AMERICA! AN AMERICA THAT COULD UNDERSTAND WHY SOME WENT AND FOUGHT IN VIETNAM AND WHY SOME WENT TO CANADA! I TELL YOU WHAT I MISS BOUT MY AMERICA,LOVE,FAMILY,GOD,NOT JUST GREED,FAIRNESS,SHARING,! LORD I AM TIRED OF LEFT/RIGHT "YOU DON'T THINK LIKE ME SO .......MY AMERICA WAS BEAUTIFUL BECAUSE THERE WERE SO MANY DIFFERENT VEIWS AND WERE CHARISHED AND MADE US THE U. S.! GUNS AND MORE GUNS AIN'T GONNA SOLVE OUR SICKNESS! WE SAY WE THE GREATEST COUNTRY ON EARTH,BUT I LOOK ANS SEE SOME COUNTRIES AHEAD OF US IN ED.,HEALTH CARE,JOBS ETC. AND NO I AIN'T GONNA GO FOR THAT DAMN WORN OUT SLOGAN OF "LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT" I AM GOING FOR LOVE IT AND CHANGE IT......FOR THE BETTER!!!JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2009)

Just lost my post!!  Anyway, Jamie I am a dyed in the wool Democrat.  More of a moderate, and I wouldn't hurt a fly.  BUT a gun is the great equalizer, especially for a woman.  i'm not into hunting at all and I don't think we need all these military weapons just to protect ourselves.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

But if you're a hamster, you don't have the same option!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL!  I have to watch the hamster dance again!!  They have their own website too.
 Tim, yeah, that might work.  I haven't had to try it yet, but thanks for reminding me just in case.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Laur. I love when I can use something I see on one post and use it on another! Synchronicity is a wonderful thing!
 (I mean thanks for the hamster dance earlier, of course!)

 Tim- []


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 14, 2009)

Dear Ginger:

 Those of us who are blooded never thought of hurting a fly. But when those flies come a-knockin' sometimes, as the only alternative, pest control kicks in and the one with the biggest fly swatter frequently wins. Now the question remains, wins what? That's where like-minded pals and Chivas Regal comes in. We never speak of the past; unspoken comaraderie speaks volumes. Hell, I hate hard liquor.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the perfect alarm.....Smile when you see the flash because you will never hear the bang. I have a 22 with 6 inch barrel and an old 410 for inside. The 22 will do the job but the 410 firing slugs will mess up your day if you are at the wrong end. I also have my grand dads 20 ga and a 3030. Had a 3040 Craig but it made a big mess at 100 yards and a 300 yard deer plot is a bit excessive.

 There is an ammo shortage because the gov is threatening to put serial #s on rounds so they can track them plus taxing the crap out of ammo. Folks are panic buying because of all the idiot talk comming from congress so they can point fingers and cry wolf.

 Won't have to worry about it to long though because the next 3 years will fly by and the way folks are standing up around the country we may have some real candidates to pick from.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 14, 2009)

Amen Capsoda.

 I say flush the toilet on the existing clowns (Democrat/Republican/fence-straddlers) and return to the tried-and-true concept of citizen representatives (remember David Crockett?). I imagine that there are more than enough thinking people out there who have lived life from the bottom up willing to serve their fellows. By God, folks having had to struggle for a living know more about their constituents than Hyannis Port potbellies.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> But if you're a hamster, you don't have the same option!


 

 We cant for get Mr Cat he has the same problem.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Sweet 16 Winchester pump, 20 gauge J.Stevens/Springfield double barrel, Sawed off Sears/Kassner imports 12 gauge single barrel throwaway. (and the trusty 22 behind the door to the backporch for whatever)Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  J.B.


 

 Hey Joe I have a Stevens 12 gage pump from Sears.My dad gave it to me.I re-did the whole thing bluing,stock etc it looks new.I put that baby in to retirement,the action was getting a little sloppy.
  That gun put a lot of meat on the table.Deer,turkey,pheasant,and all the good eatin critters in between []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cordilleran
> 
> Dear Ginger:
> 
> That's where like-minded pals and Chivas Regal comes in. We never speak of the past; unspoken comaraderie speaks volumes. Hell, I hate hard liquor.


 
 What are you talking about?[8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

Rick - I knew I was going to see the cat!  LOL[]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 14, 2009)

Military weapons get the job done if you happen to have one[8D].Whatever it takes to get the job done.The old saying stands true ------if you point a gun at someone you damsure better be able to shoot it.  []


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 14, 2009)

Lobey

 Wrong a few of us have had an AK not only pointed, but received fire, not to mention 122 rockets, RPG's and 81MM mortar rounds. Here's my 2nd amendment right.


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 14, 2009)

Just visited with my cousin in Alabama a couple weeks ago.  He was an Army Ranger in Vietnam for a couple tours.  He was also a sniper and taught at alot of schools.  I wanted to take my son and husband over there to see his collection of guns.  He has over 150 rifles, shotguns and pistols. There is every thing from big games rifles, historic guns and collectable ones to the ones he uses for deer and turkey hunting.  He has has been very active with National Turkey Federation and usually wins one or two a year in the raffles. 
 Like someone said, he is quite worried about the sounds from Washington. He reloads all his own stuff.  He has stockpiled boxes and boxes of brass and bullets so he can continue to hunt if things go south.
 He is a great guy and gave a lot for this country. He is also a great hunter and sportsman.  He kept his family fed from his hunting and a big garden.
 The first time I introduced him to my husband was at a family reunion.  My brother asked my cousin how his deer season had been.  "Not good" he replied, "I only got 32 this year".  My husband's jaw just about hit the floor.


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 14, 2009)

In case y'all don't know, I believe the whitetail deer bag limit in Alabama is one deer per day for the deer season.  Is that correct?


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 14, 2009)

It used to be one buck a day and then a doe on each doe day.  My brother told me that the deer population is so out of control that it is now a buck and a doe for each day...at least in that county.  Not sure if that is correct...he lives in Memphis so he may not be up on the latest in Pickens County rules.
 Many folks still hunt there but not as many as there used to be.  Folks have moved to the cities and cotton farms are now in pines, corn or soybeans. It is ideal for deer and they have taken advantage of it....as have the turkeys, coyotes, etc.


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

DAD SAID THAT IN WW2 GERMAN LUGERS WERE GOING FOR $100 A PIECE! LOTA MONEY FOR THEN. HE SAID HE SAW SOME BEAUTIFUL OLD GUNS IN GERMANY. REALLY FANCY THINGS ENGRAVED ON THEM. MANY SENT THINGS LIKE THAT BACK TO THE USA. MY DAD DID NOT WANT TO SEND A GUN,GUESS HE WAS PRETTY TIRED OF THEM BY THEN. THE ONE THING HE SAID HE DID REGRET  NOT SENDING HOME WAS A MICROSCOPE FROM A GEMAN COLLEGE . [MUNICH? NEED TO GO BACK AND CHECK IT OUT] THE IRONIC PART IS MY NIECE,POP'S GRANDAUGHTER WENT TO THE SAME COLLEGE AS AN EXCHANGE STUDENT IN THE 90S! ALWAYS THOUGHT THOSE LUGERS WERE COOL! SHOT MY FIRST HAND GUN AT 4 OR 5. MY UNCLE HAD IT AND WAS PRACTICE SHOOTING. I KNOW IT WAS NO 22 .45 OR SOMETHING. I ASKED TO SHOOT IT AND HE LET ME,MAN THE NOISE ETC. IT MADE, I DIDN'T ASK FOR A SECOND SHOOT! JAMIE


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 14, 2009)

Checked it out...Starting 2007-8 season they are now limited to 3 bucks.  They are trying something new hoping to balance the ratios  in the herds... but they will not know if it works for several years.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 14, 2009)

Point of Interest-------people who in your words are  Desensitized from shooting someone- either in war----on the steets Etc. are lacking something in their character to begin with.   It's not as easy as brushing your teeth--they might think so---but not so.     It could very well happen in the heat of battle!----if they were to continue ------then they need help.


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

IT USED TO PISS MY DAD OFF WHEN PEOPLE SPOKE OF PEOPLE LIKE HIM AS "HEROS"! HE FOUGHT ALL THE WAY FROM AFRICA TO GERMANY.WOUNDED IN SCILEY,GIVEN THE PURPLE HEART BY PATTON HIMSELF. DAD SAID YOU SURE DIDN'T FEEL LIKE A DAMN HERO WHEN ALL AROUND YOU YOUR FRIENDS A RE GETTING BLOWN AWAY AND YOU FEEL HELPLESS AND CAN ONLY SHOOT BACK! I WISH IT COULD BE LIKE THE OLE STEPPENWOLF SONG AND FIRE ALL THE GUNS AT ONCE AND EXPLODE THEM TO SPACE...BUT...WELL YOU KNOW! ITS MORE LIKE SKYNARD ..."GIMME BACK MY BULLETS"!  JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2009)

Let me tell ya,if someone entered my house while I was sleeping,he/she would not make it out side.First the 50 cal sabot,then the 6 shot to top it off.If he makes it outside you could be in trouble.I think thats a stupid law.No shooting down the drive way?I need practice on my long shots.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LoL     seems like he likes hard liquor[8D]


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

POP SAID HE HAD SEEN LEGS,HEADS ETC. GET BLOWN OFF RIGHT BESIDE HIM,BUT  WATCHING MY BROTHER DIE OF CANCER WAS FAR WORSE THEN ANY WORLD WAR TWO THING HE HAD SEEN! LET YOUR LOVED ONES KNOW WHAT THEY MEAN TO YOU! THE OLDER I GET THE MORE I UNDERSTAND THE MORE I AM GONNA SEE LOVED ONES DIE! GLAD I BELIEVE WHAT JESUS SAID"IF YOU BELIEVE IN ME YOU WILL NEVER DIE"! I KNOW HE WASN'T TALKING BOUT OUR BODIES ON EARTH AS I WATCHED MY ,DAD,MOM,BROTHER GET WHEELED OUT ON A STREATCHER! NOT A GROOVEY TOPIC I KNOW ,BUT I LOVE YOU ALL AND JUST ASK TO GIVE JESUS A CHANCE! NOT CHURCH,RELIGION,ETC. TELLING YOU HE IS REAL AS YOU AND ME! I KNOW CAUSE I KNOW HIM! I AIN'T PERFECT ,EVEN WORTH MUCH OF A DAMN,BUT I KNOW HIM WHO IS! KNOWING HIM IS WHAT MAKES YOU WORTHY IN THE SIGHT OF GOD,NOT ANY GOOD THING YOU COULD EVER DO! SCUSE ME THIS WAS BOUT GUNS AND SHOOTING THE GUTS OUTA PEOPLE ![] A MUCH MORE FUN TOPIC![] NAW I KNOW BOUT GUNS,HAVE MOST OF MY SOUTHERN LIFE! WENT HUNTING WITH DAD AT EIGHT. SHOT A SQUIRREL OUT OF A TOP OF A TREE WITH THE 410 SHOTGUN! MAN I WAS PROUD TO DO THAT IN FRONT OF MY DAD! WAS ALLOWED TO HUNT ON MY OWN AFTER THAT.WAS NEVER TOO GOOD. TOO JUMPY. RABBIT,QUAIL, WOULD JUST POINT AND SHOOT! GOT A 22 RIFLE FOR MY 14TH BIRTHDAY! I KNEW GUN SAFTY. VERY SERIOUS THING AND I KNEW THAT! YET I COCKED THE 22 LEVER GUN AND POINTED AT MY BEST FRIEND'S HEAD,ALMOST PULLED THE TRIGGER,POINTED AT A GUY WALKING DOWN THE STREET,ALMOST PULLED THE TRIGGER! POINTED AT A LAMP ,PULLED THE TRIGGER AND BLEW THE LAMP IN HALF!! DAMN ,LIVES COULD HAVE BEEN ALTERED IN THOSE SECONDS! I THOUGHT IT WAS A NEW GUN AND HAD NO BULLITS IN IT. IT WAS USED AND WAS LOADED! I KNEW NEVER EVER POINT A GUN AT ANYONE! I HAVE HAD A FEAR OF ME WITH GUNS SINCE! THE PUMP SHOTGUN I HAVE HAS TO BE PUMPED AND THAT MAKES ME FEEL SAFER ABOUT MYSELF! GUNS AND GUN SAFTY IS SERIOUS!! SO MANY "GANSTERS" THINK THEY ARE SO COOL,THAT IT IS SAD! GUNS ARE FINE JUST KNOW WHAT THE HELL YOU ARE DOING WITH THEM! JAMIE


----------



## woody (Aug 14, 2009)

I was at Walmart tonight and checked out the ammo prices.
 I'm guessing that the prices you're talking about are indicative to California as the prices I saw for ammo weren't out of line like yours were.
 I guess Arnold is trying to balance the budget, somehow and anyhow.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 14, 2009)

Tim, our local Wally World has ammo, but I haven't had occasion to check prices. I've been reloading all my metallic ammo for over 40 yrs, so really wasn't aware of the extremes of pricing. I know that Weatherby ammo is $100 bucks per box for the "unleaded" bullets that are required where we hunt, but I build my own '06s. If you want some quality cartridges that are not "magnumized", I can help you out. I have a very accurate favorite load that approximates factory fodder, but with lower pressure and slightly increased velocity. It all depends on the powder chosen, and rolling 'yer own gives you many more options over the single powder that ammunition makers use.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 14, 2009)

Mike, thanks for the offer.  I sent you an email.  I'd like to take you up on that offer. 

 Tim


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Tim, *our local Wally World has ammo*, but I haven't had occasion to check prices. I've been reloading all my metallic ammo for over 40 yrs, so really wasn't aware of the extremes of pricing. I know that Weatherby ammo is $100 bucks per box for the "unleaded" bullets that are required where we hunt, but I build my own '06s. If you want some quality cartridges that are not "magnumized", I can help you out. I have a very accurate favorite load that approximates factory fodder, but with lower pressure and slightly increased velocity. It all depends on the powder chosen, and rolling 'yer own gives you many more options over the single powder that ammunition makers use.


 Are you in Sacramento?  or where?  I'm interested in whether or not Walmart is reasonable, i checked Fairfield and Vacaville and neither place had anything except shotgun shells.  Maybe after work one day I'll check out the Dixon or Sacramento Walmarts.

 Thannks again.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 14, 2009)

Never been a bad ass but I will put the hammer down. Never once enjoyed making contact but when I did I tryed to make sure I was the one walking out. Got a nice little metal for count one time and put it with the rest in the garbage. Medals don't make it better and you never get over it but my side comes first when it comes to metal filled air.

 AKs are good weapons in a pair of trained hands. So is an SKS. I think someone pointed one at me a couple of times. It'll curl yer hair I tell ya.

 Alabama says one antlered buck a day except on the 6th Thursday and on blue moon days and ladidada.... One a day is what most go by. I hunt on my own property so I don't have to follow to many rules with my varment permit. If you own and pay taxes on the land you hunt you fall under different rules like the "Is anybody lookin" rule or the "I wonder if anybody heard all the shootin" rule or the "Now I gotta get a new bumper for my pick up" rule. There are a lot of rules ya see....[:-]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 14, 2009)

Funny how ya got a bunch of old nobby a$$ed vets out diggin bottles....[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2009)

SEND GUNS,LAWYERS AND MONEY!GROOVEY! COOL! FAR OUT! SONG BY WARREN ZEVON.HE DIED OF CANCER DIDN'T GET THE WONDREROUS SHOT OF A BULLET! SORRY YALL SEEM TOO GUN HAPPY! WELL SCREW ME! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2009)

My ex and his friend used to re-load his bullets and they jammed sometimes.  Didn't seem very safe to me.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 15, 2009)

Humpin' ain't nothin but a word...


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 15, 2009)

Glass Man:

 It's not just firearms, amigo. We don't need no stinkin' guns. A six-cell Maglight will light up a life, especially when you're packin' 22-inch guns.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> Glass Man:
> 
> It's not just firearms, amigo. We don't need no stinkin' guns. A six-cell Maglight will light up a life, especially when you're packin' 22-inch guns.


 


 Hey!!  I understood that!!![]


----------

